# Anyone have Splash Silkies?



## feathertree (Feb 16, 2015)

Just curious if anyone in Canada has Bearded Splash Silkies and where are your lines from?

Our Splash roo
https://www.facebook.com/ourfeather...300322436807652/350861798420382/?l=e3b96c9771

https://www.facebook.com/ourfeather...300322436807652/356827314490497/?l=4913abd147

Our hen
https://www.facebook.com/ourfeather...300322436807652/334056320100930/?l=04770be3a4

Not standing well..
https://www.facebook.com/ourfeather...300322436807652/333560643483831/?l=ac6a2aba97

My pair are from Jamie Carson, but I will be expanding as well. Just looking to see others' lines and birds in Canada.


----------

